# Help with adolecent pigeon problem!!!



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

You have all been so helpful in the past and maybe you can give me some suggestion with a recent problem with "ONE EYE JACK"

My baby is now about 2 months old. Has been hand fed and hand raised and has grown very attached to me.

I have Jack out of his cage for a few hours at a time approximately 2 to 3 times a day. He usually sits on top of the fridge, on the kitcken counter or perches himself on my shoulder and walks around with me.

The problem is for the last 2 days when I have to return him to his cage, he goes nuts. He gets frantic pacing back & forth, he stands in his food dish and spreads seed all over the place, but worse, he bangs himself into the cage door trying to get out. This morning when He woke up and saw me for the first time he did the same thing.

Is this typical adolecent behavior or is he suffering from seperation anxity???

Any suggestions what I should do. He gets so upset I'm afraid he will hurt himself.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think your his hen....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are Jack's mate. Jack wants to be with you. You two are a little flock. You could have a hen, as spirit wings said.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

lwerden said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> You have all been so helpful in the past and maybe you can give me some suggestion with a recent problem with "ONE EYE JACK"
> 
> ...



Hi lwerden 



He needs to remain out of the cage entirely and to be flying around and developing his flight muscles and generally doing what any Pigeon of his age would be doing - grazing, exploring, flying, learning, socializing with other Pigeons and seperating from his parents ( if he has not already done so ) .


What you are seeing has nothing whatever to do with 'typical' adolesent behavior nor 'seperation anxiety'...you are seeing his 'pacing' to get "out" and his frustration with not having what he needs.


He is not suited to being in a Cage, and no Pigeon is unless they are injured or ill.


Everything in him wants to be doing what his Natural History would be seeing him doing...and being in a cage is not it.


Are you intending to release this Pigeon?



If you can get him to someone who has pre-release ( rehabbed recovered ) ferals where he can spend time among them, he can become socialized to their modes and society and be released after a few weeks.



Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Can you stick a pigeon diaper on him and let him have free reign? He just wants to be with you, sounds like. One of our members, Boni, makes awesome pigeon diapers and they're very affordable:
http://www.birdwearonline.com/index.html

Good luck!


----------

